# Long beach ny



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

took a ride to long beach, a little town near jones beach


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Another great set of photos! :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

d300 with the 50mm f/1.4....... just held the camera at waist height and snapped without looking ..... that way you can take candids and know one knows.... the 50mm is sharp enough that i can later crop at 50-100% and it looks like im right on top of those girls (no pun intended) but i actually took them quite a ways back and they were tiny in the origional pictures


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> d300 with the 50mm f/1.4....... just held the camera at waist height and snapped without looking ..... that way you can take candids and know one knows.... the 50mm is sharp enough that i can later crop at 50-100% and it looks like im right on top of those girls (no pun intended) but i actually took them quite a ways back and they were tiny in the origional pictures


Who is that stalker taking our pictures? I did that in EU as well. :rofl:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

the best candids are always when they arent aware they are being taken.... the faces, the actions etc are always soooo cool


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics!

The beaches on the East Coast are so different than the ones here...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks...yours are excellent too....


----------

